# Setting Up ROM Development



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I looked up how to download the android source, and it seems easy enough, but can somebody make a tutorial of sorts or something providing steps and recommendations for creating roms. I'm also on Windows XP, so since there aren't many tuts out there for setting up the work environment on win, maybe others will find it useful too


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I looked up how to download the android source, and it seems easy enough, but can somebody make a tutorial of sorts or something providing steps and recommendations for creating roms. I'm also on Windows XP, so since there aren't many tuts out there for setting up the work environment on win, maybe others will find it useful too


There are some really good tutorials on how to build from source, but they all agree upon one thing (i have noticed so far): if you want to develop roms, you'll have to use a linux environment. Having said that, there are a lot of things that can be done under windows. This site for instance [URL=http://www.freeyoura...freeyourandroid[/URL]]FreeYourAndroid is very useful and has some very nice tutorials. But if your serious about rom development, I'd recommend to set up a linux environment, either on a different partition or in virtualbox.
As for your question to write such a tutorial, that's not for me to do (a real noob myself). But check out the site I gave you and browse through the internet, you'll find a lot of nice tutorials. Oh, and some Java and/or C++ experience could come in handy


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks! i actually do have a computer dedicated to linux, but unfortuantely its from like 95 and incapble of internet connection haha. i should be getting a laptop soon though


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

You could always dual boot. I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 and Win7 on my PC


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

As far as setting up a environment and downloading the source, there is the CM source and they have tutorials posted on their wiki on how to "build from source". AOSP, they provide the pages at source.android.com. If you have any questions about setting up and building from source please feel free to ask, when I recently learned I ran into many errors and fixed them all with a little help.


----------

